# Recommendations for New York State Area Breeders?



## Supreme (Aug 2, 2016)

I found and called several breeders near the New York area, and all of them had no more puppies available. I live in New York City, so I can possibly travel to New Jersey if its relatively not too far (not exceeding a 2 hour drive).

Anyways, I am not looking for a show dog or anything, just more of a companion dog, someone I can take with me on bike rides, exercise in the park with, a family friendly dog. I don't think color or American/European bloodline really matters to me as long as the puppy is healthy and come from a reputable responsible breeder.

If anyone has any recommendations, please let me know!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

We got our dog Max from breeder Jessica Torres of Woodhaven Kennel's in Southhampton New Jersey- who sounds like she may be in your driving range. We are very happy with Max he is a great family dog - we have two young kids. Max is incredibly smart always enjoys learning new things and very sound and active. I really love his personality and crazy about this dog. He has been very healthy and no allergies so far. Jessica has always been there to answer any of my questions we had. She was a vet tech now a groomer. Jessica is hobby breeder of American showlines German shepherds. She does not have a website or Facebook page - anti computers.


----------



## Supreme (Aug 2, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> We got our dog Max from breeder Jessica Torres of Woodhaven Kennel's in Southhampton New Jersey- who sounds like she may be in your driving range. We are very happy with Max he is a great family dog - we have two young kids. Max is incredibly smart always enjoys learning new things and very sound and active. I really love his personality and crazy about this dog. He has been very healthy and no allergies so far. Jessica has always been there to answer any of my questions we had. She was a vet tech now a groomer. Jessica is hobby breeder of American showlines German shepherds. She does not have a website or Facebook page - anti computers.


Yes, I found Jessica Torres on the AKC site as a registered breeder and she looked like a great fit for us in terms of driving distance and how her puppies are raised too. I gave her a call and unfortunately she is out of puppies this season  . I pretty much called every single breeder listed on the AKC site that was in driving distance and all are out of puppies for the season, which is why I'm asking to see if anyone knows any other breeders I can potentially contact. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you find a breeder you like and be added to the list for the next litter. Puppies aren't really a "seasonal" thing. It's just a matter of when that person is doing a breeding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree with Jax08, and while you wait, read threads here about how to choose breeders, puppy raising, etc. I fostered while I researched for my next puppy after my senior girl passed away. I wanted certain lines and waited for the right breeding to hopefully get a pup from.

Fostering helped me fill the void she left and also helped me in my handling skills. I waited six months for a puppy, which really isn't long when you are dealing with a good responsible breeder.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Call a breeder you like and see if they can recommend someone who has puppies now. Breeders have their own networks and are in contact with each other.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Supreme - your welcome. I know she recently had pups but I know they are usually all spoken before they are ready to go home. It is best to get a waiting list of some kind. You may find a breeder in your area who is planning a breeding soon best to get on a list.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello,
One of the breeders we considered is expecting puppies later this month in PA, about 4 1/2 hours from you. I don't know if they have any left or not, but, I did like the breeder, when we communicated, she just didn't have puppies at the time I was looking. 

I drove from NJ to Maryland (4 1/2 hours each way) to get my puppy in May and it wasn't too bad. We went the night before, stayed in a hotel and brought him home the next day. 

The breeder is Capriole Farm German Shepherds in Warfordsburg, PA. You can check them out on the internet. 


There is also another breeder I liked in PA, closer to you in Mohnton, PA, about 2 1/2 hour drive. I do not know if they have puppies now or when they will, but, I really liked the sound of their program as well. That breeder is Pine Hill German Shepherds.

Best of luck to you!

Lorraine


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you are willing to drive PA Hollow Hills is also another good breeder they have both German showline and American showline gsd. 
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/hhgsd.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Most people have a waiting list - Meghan and I are waiting for Kira to come in so we can do a repeat of the N litter....I have 3 people waiting for males and 1 maybe two waiting for females....the litter will be in Blairstown, NJ - but really??? So even getting on "the list" before the litter is even conceived is not going to guarantee you a puppy using this as an example....I have had people waiting for males on this cross since the last litter was a few weeks old...


find someone you like and get acquainted and plan on waiting for a puppy....convenience should not be the primary factor in getting a good puppy.


Lee


----------

